# Forum Learning Russian Language Pronunciation, Speech & Accent Audio Lounge  Pimsleur - company

## fortheether

Hello,
   Here's what they say in the lesson.   
Thank you,
Scott

----------


## Оля

"Я работал в *компании* Gillette." (вместо Gillette он что-то странное произносит, но не будем придираться   ::  ) 
"компан*ии*" is g.c. of "компан*ия*".

----------


## TATY

> "Я работал в *компании* Gillette." (вместо Gillette он что-то странное произносит, но не будем придираться   ) 
> "компан*ии*" is g.c. of "компан*ия*".

 It's the prepositional case of Компания. 
Россия - Russia
В России - In Russia (prepositional) 
Компания - Company
В комнании - In a/the company

----------


## basurero

Сказал ли он "там" в конце записи?

----------


## Оля

> Сказал ли он "там" в конце записи?

 Ах вот, в чем дело   ::  
Оказывается, это слово "там"   ::  
А мне послышалось "Я работал в компании Жиле*тта*"   ::  
Да, basurero, слово "там" он произносит.   

> It's the prepositional case of Компания.

 Возможно, я ошиблась, определяя падеж, но в данном случае g.c. и p.c. звучит одинаково ("компан*ии*").

----------


## Chuvak

> Сказал ли он "там" в конце записи?

 Зачем он проихносит "там" в конце??? Бред какой-то получается...

----------


## fortheether

Thank you all for the help. 
Scott

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by basurero  Сказал ли он "там" в конце записи?   Зачем он произносит "там" в конце??? Бред какой-то получается...

 Да, действительно, не по-русски как-то.

----------


## translationsnmru

Мне тоже послышалось "Жилетта". А если он просизности слово "там", то встаёт вопрос: кто пишет тексты диалогов для Pimsluer?

----------


## TATY

I heard "Gillette там"  
There is not company called Жилетта.

----------


## Оля

> There is not company called Жилетта.

 Это мы знаем!   ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

Он по ошибке произносит имя компани "Жилетта". Слово "там" он вообще не говорит.

----------


## TATY

> Он по ошибке произносит имя компани "Жилетта". Слово "там" он вообще не говорит.

 No, there is a definate pause after Gillette.

----------


## flowforever

> Originally Posted by MasterAdmin  Он по ошибке произносит имя компани "Жилетта". Слово "там" он вообще не говорит.   No, there is a definate pause after Gillette.

 Он просто произносит по слогам "Жилет-та"  ::

----------


## tdk2fe

so "Я работал в компании Жилет там" couldn't be translated as  
"I worked at the Gillette company there"? (Perhaps he could have prefixed it with something like "Когда я жил в Москве...") 
tdk

----------


## MasterAdmin

> so "Я работал в компании Жилет там" couldn't be translated as  
> "I worked at the Gillette company there"? (Perhaps he could have prefixed it with something like "Когда я жил в Москве...") 
> tdk

 If you say it like this then you should move "там" to the beginning
 "Там я работал в компании Жилет". Otherwise it sounds strange. 
"Я работал в компании Жилет там" only makes sense if you want to emphasize that you worked "there and nowhere else". In this case "там" is stressed.

----------


## Оля

Лучше всего звучит "Я работал там в компании Жилет"   ::

----------


## TATY

To me it sounds like 
He is in the street talking to someone 
And says "I worked for the company Gillette, there" (points to building where he worked)   ::

----------


## Оля

TATY, тогда должна быть совсем другая интонация.

----------


## basurero

Может быть, он умственно отстал и поэтому не умеет правильно произносить слова.

----------


## Rtyom

> Может быть, он умственно отстал и поэтому не умеет правильно произносить слова.

   ::

----------


## Vadim84

> Originally Posted by basurero  Может быть, он умственно отстал и поэтому не умеет правильно произносить слова.

 What confuses you, Rtyom?  ::  
basurero, your sentence is great (especially grammatically) but I'd suggest a little improving:
Может быть, он - умственно отсталый и поэтому не умеет говорить с правильной интонацией.

----------


## Rtyom

Vadim84, he says it so downright.

----------


## basurero

Спасибо за предложения. 
Я думаю, что Артем, скорее всего, обратился таким образом к идее предложения, а не к грамматике.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Yep.  :P

----------


## Оля

> Я думаю, что Артем, скорее всего, отнёсся таким образом к идее предложения, а не к грамматике.

----------


## basurero

Thanks Olja! 
It just struck me - отнесся is the coolest past tense conjugation in all of Russian.

----------

